# Common Red Belly?



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

The lfs had these listed as Black Gold Dust Piranhas, wondering if it's just a plain old red belly showing gold flakes or what?

thanks


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I would think that this is a huge monster 10"+ which in time lost its true color because of age. Definately an RB!!! Biggest hint, the red pigment in their eyes. Only Pygo to have that trait more than any of the other ones.


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

ok, but do the gold speckles make it any more uncommon?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Gold specs are common with aging RBs. Alot can argue that some owned reds change colors (red, violet, green, gold..etc). This was a huge factor we had at PFury once. We all came to the conclusion (and Franks help) that reflection, lighting, and position of the picture taken can enhance a different color. There are past threads about this.. let me look it up for you...


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Heres one about Green Natts:
http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...49&hl=purple+rb

Green and Purple Natts:
http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...=7364&hl=purple

Different Colors:
http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...=6438&hl=purple

Enjoy!!!!


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

thats what RBP's look liee when they get bigger? wow thats crazy, i can't wait


----------



## PIRANHNUT (May 28, 2003)

Yes looks like a large male P.Nattereri.Gold flecking is common among older and even younger 7 inch plus natts.Store probably put that odd trade name on them to boost sales to clear them out quicker.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

definently an older red belly piranha


----------



## MantisKnight (Jul 25, 2003)

Looks like something took a bite out of his tail in the pick lol.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

definately a red no dounbt about it
dixon


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Common red belly, P. nattereri. Probably from one of the regions where that color is dominant based on water.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Agree, a nice P. nattereri...!


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Yep a red. My 6" reds also have alot of gold in them.


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)

:nod:


----------

